# Why are things the way they are?



## Larry Fitz (Apr 30, 2003)

I'm curious about something, I'm not trying to be facetious here, but why do threads get closed? I'm not asking what's wrong with personal attacks, profanity, politics, religion or any of that being in these threads. I'm more curious as to why the offending posts can't be deleted and the offending posters blocked from posting? The boards are moderated after the fact anyway, the offending posts actually remain on the site, it's only attrition that knocks the thread off the front page and that can sometimes result in hundreds of views before the offending post(s) go away. Why not just delete and block and then let the more responsible posters continue?


----------



## Morrus (Apr 30, 2003)

Well, banning is something I try to avoid as much as possible.  Since I started running the boards, I've only banned two people, and both of those were allowed to come back (one has had to be banned again, but hey...).  Before that, Eric banned very few people in his time - only 3 or 4.  It is reserved for extreme cases where people really aren't going to play nice.  

Leaving the thread there allows people to see why it was closed, and helps to inform people of how things work here.


----------



## seasong (May 1, 2003)

It also helps prevent claims of "my post was reasonable until the mods deleted it!"


----------



## Piratecat (May 1, 2003)

Larry, we generally don't like to  babysit threads. When a thread gets to that point - that people aren't listening to warnings, are persisting in attacks, and we don't feel that we can leave it alone without problems - it will get closed.  A moderator will also close a thread that he feels is only going to degenerate.


----------



## Fenris (May 1, 2003)

DM Magic said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I can atest to one thing: no friendlier place can be found.
> 
> ...




Yeah, and ENWorld has ruined me. Eric's old page was the first message board of any kind I even looked at. And now with ENWorld, I just can't go anywhere else on the web. It just doesn't feel right. The people are horrible to each other. Well at least I have ENWorld, there is no place like home, especially if you don't want to leave. Thanks to all the mods who make this such a pleasant place to come and whittle away one's time.


----------



## Hand of Evil (May 1, 2003)

It is amazing the differents of EN World and other forums.  We as a group seem to be better behaved but a lot has to go to mods for their time and work.  

It could also be that there is that relationship to Nutkinland.


----------



## Tiefling (May 1, 2003)

DM Magic said:
			
		

> *I keep wanting to post over there, but I'm afraid someone will beat me up and take my lunch money! *




To be more precise, they'll kick you in the junk and take your wallet.


----------



## EricNoah (May 1, 2003)

I think the end result of the way we do it here is that people end up moderating themselves.  There's a group dynamic that leads people to act the way they need to act when they're here, and with hundreds of great folks setting good examples by their posting styles it becomes very clear how one should post.


----------



## jdavis (May 1, 2003)

A lot of times people get caught up in threads and run their mouth without thinking, but you will see a lot of self editing going on so people do try around here. I find that there are a lot of people here that I absolutely disagree with in one thread and get along with in another, I 'd hate to see somebody banned becuase they got a little crazy on one topic, people do have bad days. 

Leaving the closed threads up doesn't really hurt anyone and it makes a good example of what will happen if you go overboard in your responses, besides the closed threads are the funnest ones to go back and read, you can normally see it coming and figure out what went wrong, sort of like a accident investigation. The last thing I'd like to see is a change with how threads are dealt, this place is great as it is, it's why I don't post anywhere else, people are friendlier and more aware of others feelings around here.


----------



## tleilaxu (May 4, 2003)

its because of all those jack chick pamphlets. they make people more aware of morality.

or something


----------



## Closed Threads (May 5, 2003)

Don't push me...


----------



## William Ronald (May 5, 2003)

I have moderated myself from time to time, realizing that I have to try to be considerate of others.  Remember, people with differing opinions want the same respect for their opinions that you want for yours.

I actually recall one of the threads where someone was banned.  Banning should be a last resort.

There is another benefit to leaving closed threads up.  People can look at them and realize that something they posted hurt someone.   I think we should try to be friendly and respectful towards each other at EN World.  Regardless of our personal beliefs, our tastes in gaming, or where we live, I believe that what unites us as human beings is ultimately more important than what divides us.  So, remember when you do disagree with someone that the poster you disagree with generally wants the same things you want: respect and consideration.


----------



## Alzrius (May 5, 2003)

I just wanted to mention that I find it amazing how nice things are here. I was completely burned out on message boards before I came here, but this place reinvigorated me. I spend a lot of time here, and I virtually never regret it by people being rude or upsetting. This place is marvelous in that regard.


----------



## Hypersmurf (May 6, 2003)

Wizards boards.

Yikes.

I find I usually learn something new every week in the Rules Forum here.

Browsing the WotC forums, I can feel myself growing more ignorant...

Eech.

-Hyp.


----------



## Eosin the Red (May 6, 2003)

I got Banned. Just look at my Avatar!


----------



## Darkness (May 6, 2003)

DM Magic said:
			
		

> *I keep wanting to post over there, but I'm afraid someone will beat me up and take my lunch money! *



Give it a try.

Nowadays, there's no flaming outside of the Angry Chair.

- _Which has once again made Nutkinland into the friendly place it was in its early days_ Darkness


----------



## Darkness (May 6, 2003)

Eosin the Red said:
			
		

> *I got Banned. Just look at my Avatar! *



"I was banned and all I got is this lousy avatar!"


----------



## chatdemon (May 7, 2003)

Morrus said:
			
		

> *Well, banning is something I try to avoid as much as possible.  Since I started running the boards, I've only banned two people,  *




 
/me waves

Seriously though, I've never been a prolific poster, as my postcount attests, but past troubles are the main reason I don't post much anymore. I've been playing more 2e lately, so I don't have much to add to discussions, and I have this annoying habit of getting twitchy and replying to things that rub me the wrong way in ways that just make the situation worse.

Be glad the admins don't take out hard feelings by banning and deleting. It happens elsewhere. You have to be a real PITA to get the ban here. Once was enough for me, it's not too cool, take my word for it.


----------



## Angcuru (May 8, 2003)

Alzrius said:
			
		

> *I just wanted to mention that I find it amazing how nice things are here. I was completely burned out on message boards before I came here, but this place reinvigorated me.*




I hear ya.  When Blackshirt5 is delaying our gaming sessions by looking at some innane topic on some other board like RPG.net or the Wizards forums, or the other hellholes he posts on.....I remember why I like EN world so much. 

_
 I see spells of green, red cantrips too
 I see them *go* boom for me and you
 And I think to myself, what a wonderful *EN* world

 I see threads of blue and posts of white
 The bright blessed mods, the dark F^)&@#* trolls
 And I think to myself, what a wonderful *EN*world

 The colors*prays* of the rainbow, so pretty in the sky
 Are also striking faces of people going by
 I see mods checkin' posts, sayin' "How do you do?"
 They're really saying "I'll lock you"

 I hear newbies cryin', I watch them grow
 They'll learn much more than I'll ever know
 And I think to myself, what a wonderful *EN* world
 Yes, I think to myself, what a wonderful *EN* world
_


----------



## Robbert Raets (May 9, 2003)

Holy c**p, mr. Curu, that was inspired!

Mindshatteringly wi3rd, but inspired


----------



## CrazyMage (May 9, 2003)

"Why are things the way they are?"

Finally, some metaphysics in the Meta forum.


----------

